# DWTS 18th season



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok - someone has to start this.
The line-up has been announced on Good Morning America.
Olympic champs Meryl Davis and Charlie White. Davis will partner with  Maksim Chmerkovskiy. White has been set up with Sharna Burgess.
Candace Cameron Bure, the former "Full House" actress will be paired with pro dancer Mark Ballas.
NeNe Leakes, from Real Housewives of Atlanta is partnering with Tony Dovolani.
Danica McKellar, former "The Wonder Years" with pro Valentin Chmerkovskiy. 
Diana Nyad, the 64-year-old first person to swim from Cuba to Florida with pro partner Henry Byalikov.
Drew Carey, with pro Cheryl Burke.
James Maslow, a member of the band Big Time Rush with Peta Murgatroyd.
Cody Simpson, the 17 year-old singer with pro Witney Carson.
Amy Purdy, the double amputee has become a top-ranked snowboarder and Paralympic athlete after losing her legs to meningitis at 19. She's going to perform with Derek Hough.
Sean Avery, former pro hockey player with Karina Smirnoff.
Billy Dee Williams, at 76, with Emma Slater.

And the new band and singers and Erin.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All I can say is, poor Cheryl. 

Lots of oldsters in the lineup, and Olympians, and former child stars.

March 17th, right? I'm betting (hoping) Drew Carey is the first to go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Derek tweeted this.

I'm off to Russia tomorrow to join @amypurdygirl at the Paralympics . Such a courageous and inspiring Woman


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kinbr said:


> Saw on ABC that everyone will have to change partners at some point during the show.


too many changes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of changes.  They had Derek announce the "change partners" wrinkle on GMA this morning.  I kind of like that one.

Hubby is excited that the ice dancers are both on.  He really liked them (as did I) at the Olympics.  He may actually watch a dance or two. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The switch up will take place on week 3!

And here's more about why they're making so many changes.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/03/05/dwts-producer-conrad-green-comments-on-switch-up-dance-and-more/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tom Bergeron on the changes.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/03/12/host-tom-bergeron-talks-on-the-new-season-of-dancing-with-the-stars/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, so how are you liking the season, thus far?
And did the "switch-partners" thing work for you?

I am liking it.
A good set of celebs, I think.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying the season so far.  Good cast, like that Derek is getting more of an official role in the show.  Thought the partner change was fun, though I'm not sure it really added very much.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What's Derek's more official role? How's the new whats-her-name working out? How is the music without the band? Any standouts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He's the choreographer for the dance team? And I_ think_ he's the one that came up with the swap partners idea, from something someone said in an interview.

Erin is okay. Her voice is a little annoying. It's okay at the sidelines of a football game, but not so much in a studio.

I'm confused--there's still a band? Aren't they playing? It's just a different band, isn't it?

The ice skaters are the standouts.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's the choreographer for the dance team? And I_ think_ he's the one that came up with the swap partners idea, from something someone said in an interview.
> 
> Erin is okay. Her voice is a little annoying. It's okay at the sidelines of a football game, but not so much in a studio.
> 
> ...


I thought that would be the case with Erin. There's a big difference between a locker room and a ballroom.

Harold Wheeler had a full orchestra. I heard they were going to cut it down to a quartet.

Must make some time to watch the show on Hulu.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well another week has gone by.
We have lost a competitor.
We had the required drama with Nene and Tony.
This season has been very entertaining, IMHO.

just sayin.....


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Disney Night was DA BOMB!  Great dancing and extremely entertaining!  One of the best seasons yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm really enjoying this season.  The dancing has been phenomenal. (Overall.  Now that Billy Dee is gone.)

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I'm really enjoying this season. The dancing has been phenomenal. (Overall. Now that Billy Dee is gone.)
> 
> Betsy


Yes, Billy Dee was an unfortunate choice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched the Disney themed show. Wow!!! Loved NeNe as Cruella. Peta and James contemporary was outstanding.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok another show completed.
And another celebrity going home.
How do you feel the competition has been this season?
Loved Meryl and Maks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a TEN for LEN


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Danica McKellar broke a rib during rehearsal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh-Oh.
Broken ribs are nothing to ignore.
I hope this does not end her participation.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So we have reached the timeline when everyone has injuries.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Poor Amy and Danica!  I hope they heal quickly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, that was a fabulous episode last night. This has been a fantastic cast!

I also really like the format where they are sent packing at the end of the episode, so they get to do the dance they worked so hard the past week. In earlier seasons, you see them say "I'm really disappointed that I won't get to do the [name of dance] we worked on. Did this start this season or did they start doing this last season?  I have a hard time keeping the years straight. I like the band--I do miss the lead vocalist from last year, though.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have really enjoyed this season so far, Meryl and Charlie have not disapointed and Amy is an inspiration.  Candace and James are also very entertaining.  I thought that this weeks guest judge was the wrong choice and it appears the Pros agreed, I loved Maks response to Erins question regarding the critique from ALM.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Since DWTS and The Voice are on at the same time (and I don't have a DVR), I switch between the two shows, but I try never to miss Meryl and Maks -- those two have some kind of magic together. I agree with the previous poster that this week's judge from Dance Moms contributed very little and I was happy with Maks' comment. I don't know why they decided to add guest judges this year since Carrie, Len and Bruno know what they're talking about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonight's episode was great.  And the look on Derek's face when Kenny Ortega said Derek was redefining choreography for this generation was priceless.  Made the whole guest judge thing worthwhile.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a nice change to have so many 10s given out.
Not just because of the praise vs criticism but because the performance level was that good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always seemed to me that at this point in the show, the judges' scores trend upward, not just because of the level of dance, there is that, but also because they want the voting to be the primary determinant of who goes to the finals and then wins.  I think it has to be something pretty egregious to get a poor score.

Loved it!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Derek's choreography is genius! I really enjoy his creativity! I believe


Spoiler



Charlie deserved to be in the finale over Candace.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree.


Spoiler



I think he was hampered by not having a popular dance partner. The others all have their own followers.



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark Ballas has been pretty badly injured. Against advice, he wants to dance tonight, but another pro is learning the routine in case.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/05/18/access-hollywood-interviews-the-couples-in-rehearsals-for-the-finals-odd-tweet-by-shirley-ballas/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG, off to read.....


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great episode.  May watch it again today before the finale.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What a great episode. May watch it again today before the finale.
> 
> Betsy


Did Mark dance?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did Mark dance?


Yes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did Mark dance?


Yes, he did. (Geoff beat me to it!) They showed the video of when he got hurt. I thought he seemed a bit careful (understandably) doing the lifts in the freestyle.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I used all my votes for Maks and Meryl. I think the last time I bothered to vote for anyone on DWTS it was for Apolo Ono and he won, so I hope it works again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a total Derek fangirl, and I don't often vote, but I voted for Maks and Meryl.  They deserve it and Maks has earned it after 13 seasons.  Love the Maks to Derek faceoff.

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

At this point I am totally for Meryl Davis winning. I just think she's awesome.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well now the 18th season is over.
No surprises in this ending.  But that is just as it should be.
I felt that this was a very entertaining season.  Especially good performances.
Anyone feel like it might be the swan-song? One of the execs is leaving.
One of the judges hinted at leaving.  And Maks suggested that he might.
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maks has said several times this year that this was his last season and has said he's old.   And he's now achieved his goal.  So I don't think we'll see him again.  Derek, maybe, if they can come up with a new challenge.  Maybe if Len leaves, Derek will become a judge. 

Len isn't any spring chicken...I think it will go on, but all the reality shows are trending down.  So it might last for a couple more seasons, but probably not beyond that.

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was very glad the yesterday's outcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who hated Amy's hairstyle for the final dance?


Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Today on GMA, Maks said he may be back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Today on GMA, Maks said he may be back.


  I watched GMA--I missed that! Will have to re-watch....

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

It was a perfect ending.  The fantasy was Beauty tamed the Beast.  They were magical.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

So, any word on if Maks and Meryl are an item?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Maks is / was doing some touring to promote his new men's jewelry line.  He was on some local TV and radio programs here.  In talk about him on the programs, not from him, they're not an item.  Me saying -- unless they're really keeping it quiet.  But I doubt it.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

skyblue said:


> So, any word on if Maks and Meryl are an item?


Wishful thinking. It looked so real while they were on the show. I hope he didn't break her heart (or her his).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Charlie White and Tanith Belbin were recently engaged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark Ballas was in a car accident. First reports are whiplash and back pain. I'll watch for updates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/mark-ballas-in-car-crash-dwts-pro-taken-to-hospital-2014176


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Julianne Hough is going to be the new permanent judge. So how does that work with her brother being a contestant?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Julianne Hough is going to be the new permanent judge. So how does that work with her brother being a contestant?


Sounds like a conflict of interest......unless he is not going to be a contestant any more?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Sounds like a conflict of interest......unless he is not going to be a contestant any more?


Looks like he'll be joining the cast of Nashville, but will also be on DWTS 19.

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/derek-hough-joining-cast-of-nashville-in-season-3-2014158


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here we go again. I started a new thread for the list of stars.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,194006.msg2733616.html#msg2733616

Looks like Julianne will be joining the three regulars and not replacing anyone.


----------

